# What kind of snail is this??



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

I noticed this teeny tiny snail a couple months ago and I've been watching him get bigger. He must have come in on some plants I bought. Can you help me identify him?


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think he is a pond snail... You can see this picture to make sure. If he is not one of these, I don't know...


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Pond snail. Kill it if you don't want more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

So he looks like a pond snail and a bladder snail. I only have one in the tank so I don't think I would get more? Thank you SO much for the photos!


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

many snails can reproduce asexually. im not sure if pond snails do but if it's a pond snail (and it looks like the shell coils that way) pond snails grow fairly slowly and get decently big (nickle size). bladder snails stay smaller.


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll keep him regardless but do you think I should move him out of my planted tank?


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I think they eat plants. I know when I want to get rid of them I have to pick them off of leaves in my tank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Snails are good for your tank, they keep my leaves clean and also eat leftovers. If you have to much snails at a time you can get anatoma helena's, they are snail eating snails. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

When I had a pond snail and bladder snails in a planted tank, they did not harm healthy plants. They ate decayed leaves. Keep your eyes on him. If you see him eating healthy leaves, you can move him out. I know he is not a pest but more like a pet for you


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. He is cruising along the plants but not eating them as of yet. I like watching him and I agree they can be viewed as pests but he has survived my uncycled tank and water changes and substrate and decor changes without skipping a beat. He is pretty resilant compared to a mystery snail. Both my mystery snails died. I'm not even feeding him algae wafers and he seems to be growing.


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

i had an outbreak of bladder snails in my planted 5 gallon awhile back. once their populations started getting out of control, i got a majority of them and separated them between 2 jars with tank water and decaying plant matter. i have some pothos growing out of the jars too. the snails are reproducing like wild in there, and i now have some mini copepod and paramecium cultures. it's a neat little side project you could try :~ )


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bladder snails breed much faster than pond snails. They are so hardy. I wished my nerite was as hardy as they were... I don't think my bladders didn't breed that crazy in my miserable tank...from which I had to remove all the plants later. haha


tindi, never feed him algae wafers. When there is a lot of food, pond and bladder snails start multiplying. What you have is a pond, so at least he won't breed like crazy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Pond snails are rarely found in the aquarium hobby. What you have is a Bladder snail which many mistakenly will call a Pond Snail. You can even see the turn of the shell is the same as a Bladder which is the point of that reference photograph of the two.

No snail except those of the Apple family will eat living and growing plants. They will all, however, eat decaying plants and the biofilm off the leaves which is healthy for the plant. Having snails are very beneficial to the aquarium. As long as you don't over feed then you will not have an explosion in population.

Snails reproduce asexually (except Mystery, Nerite, and a few others) but that still means there has to be two snails for babies to happen. If you only have one then it isn't going to happen.


----------

